# Model 3 referral code



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

So I was told in a facebook group I am in (teslanomics group) that the model 3 is getting referral codes, at least one person has gotten this. has anyone else got this on the forums?

they have never owned a model s only a model 3
here are the screen grabs.










notice the prize box

was curious if anyone got this also or if im the only one left out in the dark.

They received theirs January 3, 2018.

Thanks!

[MOD EDIT] removed image of code referral codes not permitted to be posted per forum rules.


----------



## ghoticov (Dec 31, 2017)

And that person was ME.  

And if anyone is purchasing an X or an S, please use my referral code.... my kid really wants the kids tesla. lol


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

Ha I didn't know you were on here .Ha


----------



## ghoticov (Dec 31, 2017)

relidtm said:


> Ha I didn't know you were on here .Ha


Yep, I'm kinda every where. hahaha


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Yes I have one. On Model 3 it’s a manual process so they are slowing rolling out. If you call support they’ll push you through and you should get it within a day.


----------



## Tchris (Nov 22, 2017)

So, does anyone know what these referral codes are good for, for either party? Certainly not free charging.


----------



## AugustaDriver (Jul 21, 2017)

The problem with the code is that none of the people I've shown my car to want anything other than a Model 3, and I expect for the foreseeable future (400,000 cars) Tesla doesn't need that many more reservations.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Tchris said:


> So, does anyone know what these referral codes are good for, for either party? Certainly not free charging.


Looks like free supercharging to me -- remember only for an S/X though.


----------



## Tchris (Nov 22, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Looks like free supercharging to me -- remember only for an S/X though.
> 
> View attachment 8150


Wow! Still a good deal then for S/X buyers. I was thinking that would be going away.


----------



## TSLA_Model<3 (Nov 14, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Yes I have one. On Model 3 it's a manual process so they are slowing rolling out. If you call support they'll push you through and you should get it within a day.


I was told by Tesla the following: (No Referral code for Model 3 owners.. very disappointed.  )

As it turns out, the referral program is presently limited to Model S and Model X. As a result, you do not have a specific referral code to provide to others. I have included the details and limitations of our referral program in its current iteration below: https://www.tesla.com/support/referral-program


----------



## ghoticov (Dec 31, 2017)

TSLA_Model<3 said:


> I was told by Tesla the following: (No Referral code for Model 3 owners.. very disappointed.  )
> 
> As it turns out, the referral program is presently limited to Model S and Model X. As a result, you do not have a specific referral code to provide to others. I have included the details and limitations of our referral program in its current iteration below: https://www.tesla.com/support/referral-program


I am a Model 3 owner and I have a referral code to give to others. In fact, I was able to use my own referral code to order our Model X.


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

Yep 2 friends have got solar quotes and I have one to a friend of my dad's saying he wants a model x so it took a while but I got one.


----------



## Tstroud (May 15, 2018)

TSLA_Model<3 said:


> I was told by Tesla the following: (No Referral code for Model 3 owners.. very disappointed.  )
> 
> As it turns out, the referral program is presently limited to Model S and Model X. As a result, you do not have a specific referral code to provide to others. I have included the details and limitations of our referral program in its current iteration below: https://www.tesla.com/support/referral-program


My brother is thinking about getting an S, so I called up Tesla and even though I'm only a Model 3 owner (first Tesla), they added a referral link to my account and app so my brother could get free supercharging (and the employee said that I would also be eligible for the wall connector or Tesla for kids toy).


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

TSLA_Model<3 said:


> I was told by Tesla the following: (No Referral code for Model 3 owners.. very disappointed.  )
> 
> As it turns out, the referral program is presently limited to Model S and Model X. As a result, you do not have a specific referral code to provide to others. I have included the details and limitations of our referral program in its current iteration below: https://www.tesla.com/support/referral-program


I think the confusion is that you can't use a referral code on Model 3, not that Model 3 owners can't have one.


----------



## Derik (Jul 26, 2017)

I haven't seen mine anywhere. I had a friend who just bought and S, but lucky for him he found another friend with a code.


----------



## phigment (Apr 9, 2017)

I only own a model 3 (no S, X or solar). I just got my referral code the other day. Almost 1 month after completing the purchase of my 3.


----------



## TSLA_Model<3 (Nov 14, 2016)

Found out that Tesla rep was misinformed. But I still do not have Loot treasure box next to my APP that give me my referral code.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

TSLA_Model<3 said:


> Found out that Tesla rep was misinformed. But I still do not have Loot treasure box next to my APP that give me my referral code.


When you call the 800# they should be able to give you your code. If you don't have a referral need right away, don't worry the loot box will show up soon!


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

I'm still trying for our first referral, no luck so far but the effort/journey has been pretty fun... getting to talk with people about the cars, the company and the future! 

I had Tesla come out with a Model S from Westmont once. Grilled out, had beverages and lots of friends and coworkers over. It was a good time. 

Someday the elusive 1st referral will come!


----------



## dougsp (Sep 23, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> When you call the 800# they should be able to give you your code. If you don't have a referral need right away, don't worry the loot box will show up soon!


Were they able to do this while you waited on the phone? Just spoke with Tesla and they said it would take a few hours.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

dougsp said:


> We're they able to do this while you waited on the phone? Just spoke with Tesla and they said it would take a few hours.


No, it appeared for me the next day (IIRC) after the call.


----------



## TSLA_Model<3 (Nov 14, 2016)

dougsp said:


> We're they able to do this while you waited on the phone? Just spoke with Tesla and they said it would take a few hours.


Rep put me on hold for 15 mins and the phone call got rolled over to service center
I redialed but was put on hold again so will call them again later when I have time

Getting referral code shouldn't be this difficult and Tesla needs to get the process more streamlined


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

TSLA_Model<3 said:


> Rep put me on hold for 15 mins and the phone call got rolled over to service center
> I redialed but was put on hold again so will call them again later when I have time
> 
> Getting referral code shouldn't be this difficult and Tesla needs to get the process more streamlined


As I understand it, this process is automated for S/X and manual for 3. I'm sure they know and it's just a matter of prioritization.


----------



## TSLA_Model<3 (Nov 14, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> As I understand it, this process is automated for S/X and manual for 3. I'm sure they know and it's just a matter of prioritization.


I got mine.. It is manual.. I think unless you request it, they don't give it to you. 
I now have Loot box on my APP and when I click on it, i have my referral code!! 
Nice. but too bad, I can't get referral bonus for Model 3.. only S/X & Solar.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

TSLA_Model<3 said:


> I got mine.. It is manual.. I think unless you request it, they don't give it to you.
> I now have Loot box on my APP and when I click on it, i have my referral code!!
> Nice. but too bad, I can't get referral bonus for Model 3.. only S/X & Solar.


That's correct, no reason to give a referral bonus on a car they can't produce fast enough to meet demand


----------



## TSLA_Model<3 (Nov 14, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> That's correct, no reason to give a referral bonus on a car they can't produce fast enough to meet demand


Thx~ 
Side comment: one of few things that my wife doesn't like about Model-3 is the door handle. Any aftermarket part to change it? 
For me, I wished it had power lift trunk. I might think about installing aftermarket one in the future.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

TSLA_Model<3 said:


> Thx~
> Side comment: one of few things that my wife doesn't like about Model-3 is the door handle. Any aftermarket part to change it?
> For me, I wished it had power lift trunk. I might think about installing aftermarket one in the future.


I haven't seen anything for the door handles. Just something to get used to I suppose. I'm right there with you on the trunk though!!


----------



## Tstroud (May 15, 2018)

Got my first referral (well, the person ordered today, so not completed until they take delivery in August) today! They ended up getting a 75D and the Free Supercharging sure enough showed up on their order form.


----------



## Hobbot (May 14, 2016)

TSLA_Model<3 said:


> I got mine.. It is manual.. I think unless you request it, they don't give it to you.
> I now have Loot box on my APP and when I click on it, i have my referral code!!
> Nice. but too bad, I can't get referral bonus for Model 3.. only S/X & Solar.


I got my referral code without asking. Just showed up after about a month of owning the Model 3.


----------



## NEO (Jun 28, 2017)

Just got my 1st referral. My daughter's in-laws are getting an X


----------



## Mnimocks (Nov 23, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Yes I have one. On Model 3 it's a manual process so they are slowing rolling out. If you call support they'll push you through and you should get it within a day.


I contacted Tesla today July 11, 2018, and the response I got was "
So at this time there is no referral program being offered for Model 3 Owners. The current referral program is for Model S/X Owners."

I'm a non-S/X owner and first day in-line reservation maker, current Model 3 owner. I think having a referral code for Model 3 owners to provide for S/X/Solar purchases makes sense and would love to be a part of it.


----------



## NEO (Jun 28, 2017)

Mnimocks said:


> I contacted Tesla today July 11, 2018, and the response I got was "
> So at this time there is no referral program being offered for Model 3 Owners. The current referral program is for Model S/X Owners."
> 
> I'm a non-S/X owner and first day in-line reservation maker, current Model 3 owner. I think having a referral code for Model 3 owners to provide for S/X/Solar purchases makes sense and would love to be a part of it.


As I posted above, I'm a non-S/X owner and after contacting Tesla via the 800 number, I got a referral code that my daughter's in-laws used to buy an X. I would try again to get the code.


----------



## Dinozero (Jul 15, 2018)

This is pure speculation but, I could see perhaps one day that the Model 3 instead of coming with Free Supercharging with the referral code comes with unlimited free internet connectivity or something.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Mnimocks said:


> I contacted Tesla today July 11, 2018, and the response I got was "
> So at this time there is no referral program being offered for Model 3 Owners. The current referral program is for Model S/X Owners."
> 
> I'm a non-S/X owner and first day in-line reservation maker, current Model 3 owner. I think having a referral code for Model 3 owners to provide for S/X/Solar purchases makes sense and would love to be a part of it.


a referral code can not be used to purchase a Model 3. But Model 3 owners do have a referral code assigned to their account to give out. it takes a couple weeks(-ish) for it to be added to your account though. if you have had your car at least a few weeks and don't see the code in your Tesla app, call them again and explain you are looking to have a code assigned to your account, because the reply you got sounds like they mis-understood your question.


----------



## Mnimocks (Nov 23, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> a referral code can not be used to purchase a Model 3. But Model 3 owners do have a referral code assigned to their account to give out. it takes a couple weeks(-ish) for it to be added to your account though. if you have had your car at least a few weeks and don't see the code in your Tesla app, call them again and explain you are looking to have a code assigned to your account, because the reply you got sounds like they mis-understood your question.


UPDATE - My app suddenly has a Loot Box icon on it without further contact with Tesla about the code. Referral code is active. Delivery was June 21. Loot Box on July 19. I'm happy.


----------



## Derik (Jul 26, 2017)

I still don't have one, unless I'm just missing it someplace. But from the pictures I've seen of the app it shows up in the upper right.. and that area is still black for me.


----------



## PTC Gator (Sep 3, 2017)

My loot box showed up today, no call or prodding on my part.


----------



## mascas22 (Jan 7, 2017)

My loot box appeared as well this evening, uninitiated.


----------



## MarkC. (Mar 30, 2018)

My loot box appeared this afternoon, without asking about it.


----------



## Derik (Jul 26, 2017)

Guess they finally updated the system. Mine showed up last night as well. Now... where are the people who want to by an S or an X.
(I saw on reddit the other day Ben at teslanomics is up to 105... or 2 tesla roadsters....)


----------



## Rye3 (Jun 22, 2018)

My loot box appeared and then disappeared a day later.


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

Same thing happened to me this afternoon, right when I wanted to show it to some of my team members


----------



## scaots (Sep 13, 2017)

Ditto for disappearing loot box and not on my account page. Also if I follow the link that I had copied it takes me to the generic referral program information page, not the Tesla products.


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

littlD said:


> Same thing happened to me this afternoon, right when I wanted to show it to some of my team members


Just got my loot box back, just in time to include with my promotional for "Life with Middie" podcast.


----------

